# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  جلوگیری از شناسایی نرم افزاری که نوشتیم به عنوان تروجان توسط آنتی ویروس ها

## soooot

سلام
وقتی یه برنامه پایتون می نویسم و تبدیلش میکنم به فایل exe (با pyinstaller در pycharm این کار رو میکنم) آنتی ویروس ها اون رو به عنوان تروجان شناسایی میکنن در حالی که یه برنامه ساده و بدون هیچ گونه عملکرد مخرب یا مشکوکی هست. 
چیکار باید بکنم که برنامه به عنوان یه برنامه مخرب توسط آنتی ویروس ها شناخته نشه؟ 
(منظورم روی کامپیوتر خودم نیست، فرض کنید میخوام برنامه رو به صورت عمومی منتشر کنم)

----------

